# 3/4" emt three point offset



## nmackintosh (May 8, 2008)

Wondering if anyone knows the how far apart ya have to make your bends using 45s and 22s I tryed double my offset height but that was too big thanks


----------



## nmackintosh (May 8, 2008)

I mean saddle


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Never heard of a 3-bend offset.

I have heard of 3-bend saddle, though

Try browsing here.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nmackintosh said:


> Wondering if anyone knows the how far apart ya have to make your bends using 45s and 22s I tryed double my offset height but that was too big thanks


Go buy 100'of 3/4"EMT and practice,

Start off with a 4" squire box Bend a Box offset then a 3point saddle to go around a piece of 2" PVC then bend a 90 then go over another piece of 2" PVC then a box off set into another 4" squire box..

Do that all in one piece no couplings.:laughing:

Set that up on a piece of plywood,,

If 10 times is not enough then get another 100" and keep practicing :thumbsup:

Read this as well..:thumbup:..http://www.idealindustries.com/media/pdfs/products/conduit_bender_guide.pdf


----------



## nmackintosh (May 8, 2008)

Thanks I'll try that I can show the good ones to my wife and she can hang em on the wall


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

You multiply the height of the object you are trying to saddle by 2.5. So if it was 4 inches 4x2.5= 10 inches between marks.


----------



## Ricochet (Aug 13, 2011)

nmackintosh said:


> Wondering if anyone knows the how far apart ya have to make your bends using 45s and 22s I tryed double my offset height but that was too big thanks


If you have an iPhone there's a nice app for all that stuff. ibend pipe... It even has a level.check it out.

Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

nmackintosh said:


> Thanks I'll try that I can show the good ones to my wife and she can hang em on the wall


3 point saddle-mark center of obstruction on pipe. Multiply height of obstruction by 2.5 and mark this distance on each side of your center mark. Place center mark on the saddle mark of bender and bend to 45degrees. Bend other marks at 22.5 using arrow on bender. 
Now go buy ugly's book


----------



## nmackintosh (May 8, 2008)

thanks you we're all so helpful tryed doing a 2" saddle and it didn't work that well using the 2.5 multiplier not sure what i did wrong but i'll keep plugging away at it


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

You must account for the shrink to center it over the object. For a 45 degree bend the shrink is 3/8" per inch of rise. So for you're 2 inch saddle you would multiply 3/8 x 2 = 3/4" Add that to your center mark.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Practice with 1/2" first, it's cheaper !


----------



## knphillips (Aug 30, 2011)

confused yet, ya hafta star bend the 45


----------



## nmackintosh (May 8, 2008)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> 3 point saddle-mark center of obstruction on pipe. Multiply height of obstruction by 2.5 and mark this distance on each side of your center mark. Place center mark on the saddle mark of bender and bend to 45degrees. Bend other marks at 22.5 using arrow on bender.
> Now go buy ugly's book


Whats the point of this forum if I should just go out and buy a book?


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

nmackintosh said:


> Whats the point of this forum if I should just go out and buy a book?


You can learn all the formulas and math. However you need to get the conduit and bender in your hand and bend it yourself. Personally I haven't seen anyone that can just pick up a bender their first day and hammer out a room/rack etc without having some sort of failure/hard time. It's a skill aquired over time. With a little patience and practice you can get it.

The longer you bend conduit you will have a smaller bone pile, nicer and nicer looking work and you will install it faster.

Important to remember is accurate measurements. It will make everything fit together much nicer etc. There are also times when eyeballing it is good enough.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

nmackintosh said:


> Whats the point of this forum if I should just go out and buy a book?


Uglys book is a GREAT reference tool with all type of useful crap you will always needs. This forum, in my opinion, is not intended to replace other avenues of learning, but simply a supplement. You cannot replace study with a website. So, go get the book. It'll fit in your pocket and it's water proof. Like $15 at HD.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nmackintosh said:


> Whats the point of this forum if I should just go out and buy a book?



Not everyone is connected to the net 24/365¼.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

nmackintosh said:


> Whats the point of this forum if I should just go out and buy a book?


Try this site for Conduit Bending.


----------



## open short (Oct 12, 2010)

get a copy of richard a. cox's book...electricians guide to conduit bending...


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

You are not building a piano. 

Eyeball it :thumbup:


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

There's lots of free bender guides online.

http://www.idealindustries.com/media/pdfs/products/guides/conduit_bender_guide.pdf

Easy to print off and take to work. If you don't want to eyeball it.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

22 1/2's and 45's? People who bend like that should be shot! the bender needs to pull through all that high class appearance, and learn that things like 10 -22.5- -10 is a good three point for half the number of degrees!30 degree offsets are big offsets ....

I like clean pipework, but don't want it to kill me when I have to pull it. :thumbsup:


----------



## koontzzy (Aug 28, 2011)

Don't forget to add shrink or it won't be centered


----------



## darenk (Aug 6, 2011)

All great advice. I've bent enough conduit to circle the globe it feels like but I use an app called Conduit Runner Pro on my phone. It figures shrink, gives staggered offset numbers, figures all the numbers I get numb doing on a job after running pipe for 6 months. Everyone gave my slack at first.....now everyone I know with a smartphone has it. Otherwise the 2.5 multiplier will usually come out large unless your adjusting your center and really accurate. Use 2 as multiplier, bend 45 and two 22's. And always check each bender u use to see where ur center adjustment needs to be.  they all are a little different.


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

I never heard of a book. Buy 100' and just do it. If you can't figure it out after 100', give up, and find another hobby.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

noarcflash said:


> I never heard of a book. Buy 100' and just do it. If you can't figure it out after 100', give up, and find another hobby.



Here it is..http://www.buildersbooksource.com/cgi-bin/booksite/2304


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

Seriously, I learned by buying 100' in the home depot, and using a black magic marker to mark the pipe, (when my offsets were lousy).

I'm sure I don't do it by the book, but I can bend pretty good.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

noarcflash said:


> Seriously, I learned by buying 100' in the home depot, and using a black magic marker to mark the pipe, (when my offsets were lousy).
> 
> I'm sure I don't do it by the book, but I can bend pretty good.





> using a black magic marker to mark the pipe


:blink:


Don't you think it would be better if you used a pencil to mark your pipe.:whistling2:

There are some very useful tips in those books that can only make you better

And yes i buy 100' just to stay sharp with the bending..:thumbup:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Pffft.
We're not flying this freakin thing.
Bow and go!
:laughing:


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> :blink:
> 
> 
> Don't you think it would be better if you used a pencil to mark your pipe.:whistling2:
> ...


can't see a pencil mark when the pipe is laying on the floor. a black marker stands out. and yes, there is always room for improvement, and learning.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

noarcflash said:


> can't see a pencil mark when the pipe is laying on the floor. a black marker stands out. and yes, there is always room for improvement, and learning.


A black marker shows inexperience. :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

tkb said:


> A black marker shows inexperience. :no:



How about red? Blue? Green?


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> How about red? Blue? Green?


I guess I should be an equal opportunity critic and say all colors. 

Pencil is the only acceptable marks for bending by a professional.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Nail polish remover pulls out all sharpie marks real nice. It goes something like this- guys that use sharpie to make all bend marks- usually not the top of the food chain. Guys that only use pencils- screw up in dark work zones. Guys that usually use only pencils, but switch to sharpie in dark work area's , and keep a bottle of nail polish remover around- Piperunner !!!


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

noarcflash said:


> I never heard of a book. Buy 100' and just do it. If you can't figure it out after 100', give up, and find another hobby.


You guys have seriously not heard of the ugly's book? It's basically a must have. Formulas, wiring diagrams, bending tables all sorts of things in it. Even the type of clothing your supposed to wear (if you have to take it that far) and first aid. It's got everything you'll need minus field experience of course. I learned to bend when my boss dropped me off on a job that had 1400 ft of pipe 100 lights and an ugly's book sitting on top of the pipe. I screwed up maybe 3 sticks no more and I had to bend 90's, kicks, offsets, and saddles galore. I would've screwed up so bad without that book. I did a pretty good job. Of course it was 1/2" emt.


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

tkb said:


> A black marker shows inexperience. :no:


Can you show me a code reference to substaniate that ??


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

noarcflash said:


> Seriously, I learned by buying 100' in the home depot, and using a black magic marker to mark the pipe, (when my offsets were lousy).
> 
> I'm sure I don't do it by the book, but I can bend pretty good.


And who uses a marker to mark bends? I use a marker for cutting but never on bending. A mechanical pencil works best for bending once you figure out how to stop breaking the lead. It makes a darker mark than regular pencil but not too dark like a marker.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

Rockyd said:


> 22 1/2's and 45's? People who bend like that should be shot! the bender needs to pull through all that high class appearance, and learn that things like 10 -22.5- -10 is a good three point for half the number of degrees!30 degree offsets are big offsets ....
> 
> I like clean pipework, but don't want it to kill me when I have to pull it. :thumbsup:


I use 10's and 22.5's also but what's the big deal w/ 22.5's and 45's? I can usually push wire through those.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

noarcflash said:


> Can you show me a code reference to substaniate that ??


There should be one.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The nice thing about 3/4 EMT is that it bends like bubble gum. You can tweak it all day long. Got a little dogleg in your saddle? No problem- whack it on something- problem solved. I try no to put too much time or intellectual effort into bending the small stuff, and save the brain work for the big stuff that absolutely must be right.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

tkb said:


> A black marker shows inexperience. :no:


It's pretty much all I use. I don't like to squint. So you see my ticks on the pipe... big deal.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Not everyone is connected to the net 24/365¼.


364.25:whistling2:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> Pffft.
> We're not flying this freakin thing.
> *Bow and go!*
> :laughing:



:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

mdshunk said:


> it's pretty much all i use. I don't like to squint. So you see my ticks on the pipe... Big deal.


+1
+1


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Nail polish remover pulls out all sharpie marks real nice. It goes something like this- guys that use sharpie to make all bend marks- usually not the top of the food chain. Guys that only use pencils- screw up in dark work zones. Guys that usually use only pencils, but switch to sharpie in dark work area's , and keep a bottle of nail polish remover around- Piperunner !!!


 Guys that usually use only pencils, but plug in light in dark work area's , and leave the nail polish remover at home- Smart Piperunner !!![/QUOTE] :laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

China marker. 
Problem solved. 

Just make sure all the writing on the conduit is level so the painters can read it.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

If I use a sharpie but I only make dots, no lines.

Sent by my thumbs.


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

Who looks at EMT after it's installed ?

Women 0%
Men 5% (only electricians and code inspectors)
Building owners 20%
plant mechanics 80%

and my black marker lines are 20 feet in the air, or against a wall.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

noarcflash said:


> can you show me a code reference to substaniate that ??


110.12


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

tkb said:


> 110.12


 
Does not apply.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

noarcflash said:


> Does not apply.


Neither did your question.

I guess I took the troll bait.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

I still don't understand why anyone would use marker. I have the worst night vision of anybody on this forum probably so it's really hard to see in the dark but, I still would hate to look back at my own work and see all those marker lines on it. :no: It's not really a big deal, but it is so easy to just pick up a pencil and use that. Also, if your making a lot of bends, just set up a light. You'll save more time doing that then taking off and replacing the cap on your marker 300 times.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> I still don't understand why anyone would use marker....


 If one of my guys stopped work to spend 10 minutes finding a pencil just because some electricians might rag on their Sharpie marks, I'd be irritated; that type of thinking shows an inability to see the bigger picture, and it would make me wonder what other trivial stuff they were wasting time over.

-John


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

tkb said:


> Neither did your question.
> 
> I guess I took the troll bait.


 
It was actually your troll bait way back up in the thread about inexperience and markers. There is nothing wrong with using a marker. The black marks are less visable than the blue markings from the manufacturer.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

Big John said:


> If one of my guys stopped work to spend 10 minutes finding a pencil just because some electricians might rag on their Sharpie marks, I'd be irritated; that type of thinking shows an inability to see the bigger picture, and it would make me wonder what other trivial stuff they were wasting time over.
> 
> -John


Yeah if you didn't have a pencil available. But who doesn't have pencils available and know where they are?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> ...But who doesn't have pencils available....


 The guy using the sharpie?

-John


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> I still don't understand why anyone would use marker. I have the worst night vision of anybody on this forum probably so it's really hard to see in the dark but, I still would hate to look back at my own work and see all those marker lines on it. :no: It's not really a big deal, but it is so easy to just pick up a pencil and use that. Also, if your making a lot of bends, just set up a light. You'll save more time doing that then taking off and replacing the cap on your marker 300 times.


You're right. That's why I switched to the retractable point sharpies several years ago when they came out. "click". I never broke the point on my Sharpie or had to sharpen it either.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

360max said:


> 364.25:whistling2:


36*5*.256363004 to be exact.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> You're right. That's why I switched to the retractable point sharpies several years ago when they came out. "click". I never broke the point on my Sharpie or had to sharpen it either.


Ok whatever works for you guys. I dunno what you guys do but I'm in commercial and I hardly ever see work from other electrician's marked up w/ marker. A pipe here and there yeah, but not w/ big runs or dropping into a panel or something like that. I figured they didn't do it because it looked ugly to them also. But, if you guys feel like you have to mark the pipe up then I don't really care. I don't think I saw any markers being used really in the thread for pics of EMT runs though :thumbup:


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

Big John said:


> The guy using the sharpie?
> 
> -John


You got me there :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> Ok whatever works for you guys. I dunno what you guys do but I'm in commercial and I hardly ever see work from other electrician's marked up w/ marker. A pipe here and there yeah, but not w/ big runs or dropping into a panel or something like that. I figured they didn't do it because it looked ugly to them also. But, if you guys feel like you have to mark the pipe up then I don't really care. I don't think I saw any markers being used really in the thread for pics of EMT runs though :thumbup:


If that's mostly what you do (pipe), you probably would take some odd satisfaction in having no tic marks on the pipe. Not much to entertain yourself with, otherwise. :laughing: I try not to get too wrapped up in trivial stuff like that, and it truly is trivial.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> If that's mostly what you do (pipe), you probably would take some odd satisfaction in having no tic marks on the pipe. Not much to entertain yourself with, otherwise. :laughing: I try not to get too wrapped up in trivial stuff like that, and it truly is trivial.


You are right about that, but it's definitely not all I do. I do everything electrical in a building except for the alarm and data stuff. But I pay attention to the small stuff on everything I do. It used to slow me down but I learned to cut out certain things that didn't really make a difference, can't make everything perfect. And the marker thing just made it through the cuts. Just wondering, do you use sharpie on walls too? Like when your marking the hole for an old work box? Also, do you make all of your wall plate screws vertical? Isn't that trivial?


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

you guys are just being stupid. especially 1/2 the work is above ceiling tiles, and the only one looking at it is the mice. The other 1/2 of it gets painted over. and the 3rd 1/2 of it is 20 feet in the air.

get off your high horses, and get down to reality.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You're getting all anal about a little Sharpie mark or two. What about all the printing on the pipe? Do you buff all that off? Or do you line it all up from one stick to the next? 

If there's markings embossed on fittings, do you line all those up as well?

Do you line the set screw up on a coupler? Are the flats of compression nuts on the same plane?

If there's a paper label glued to every stick, are you going to peel it off and use Goof-Off on any adhesive left on the pipe?

Hell, why not hire a painter to come in after you and _really_ make it look worthy of the rectal attitude?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> What about all the printing on the pipe? Do you buff all that off? Or do you line it all up from one stick to the next?
> 
> If there's markings embossed on fittings, do you line all those up as well?
> 
> ...



I do all of that and more on my own time.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

The last EC I subbed to was like that. All bolts on strut strap or minies in a run had to have the head on the same side. All fitting screws pointed down from the ceiling or in towards the room on vertical runs. All printing or labels on conduit towards the ceiling or wall and no visible writing or marking on the conduits. Yes, he was anal but he paid very well.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

amptech said:


> ...All bolts on strut strap or minies in a run had to have the head on the same side. All fitting screws pointed down from the ceiling or in towards the room on vertical runs....


 Honestly, though, I prefer all that stuff is done as well. But the difference is, there needs to be a cost-benefit analysis even while it's being installed. If a guy is spending an extra 15 minutes trying to make sure three minies match, he needs to re-examine his priorities.

But if it's simply a matter of paying attention to the minies while you're installing them, I see no problem and it adds a little to the finished product.

-John


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

amptech said:


> The last EC I subbed to was like that. All bolts on strut strap or minies in a run had to have the head on the same side. All fitting screws pointed down from the ceiling or in towards the room on vertical runs. All printing or labels on conduit towards the ceiling or wall and no visible writing or marking on the conduits. Yes, he was anal but he paid very well.


That's exactly how I do all of that except printing or labels. ItsWhy not? If you always do it that way you get used to it so it's automatic. I'm pretty fast and my work looks good. And the blue markings? C'mon man those are nearly invisible and you know it. Always point set screws down, be honest, what percentage of the work you run into from other companies is done this way? I'd say close to 90%. So why are you guys trying to rag on me? I checked out the "conduit runs" thread and those guys do it like I do also. But everybody said that work looked nice. I honestly didn't think any of you guys did it differently. 
And I do catch myself pointing the sticker up sometimes but that really is just taking it too far on my part.
So, IMO, doing it differently than that, is ugly. Plain and simple.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

Big John said:


> Honestly, though, I prefer all that stuff is done as well. But the difference is, there needs to be a cost-benefit analysis even while it's being installed. If a guy is spending an extra 15 minutes trying to make sure three minies match, he needs to re-examine his priorities.
> 
> But if it's simply a matter of paying attention to the minies while you're installing them, I see no problem and it adds a little to the finished product.
> 
> -John


That's right. As long as it doesn't slow you down. 
I guess it matters if you were taught to do it that way because it's nothing for me to make basically everything symmetrical.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

480sparky said:


> You're getting all anal about a little Sharpie mark or two. What about all the printing on the pipe? Do you buff all that off? Or do you line it all up from one stick to the next?
> 
> If there's markings embossed on fittings, do you line all those up as well?
> 
> ...


And any painter will tell you, they don't want to paint over any sharpie because it sucks.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> And any painter will tell you, they don't want to paint over any sharpie because it sucks.


If you find them paining with a sharpie you will know something is up.:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> And any painter will tell you, they don't want to paint over any sharpie because it sucks.



So ?


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

480sparky said:


> So ?


We try to keep a good relationship w/ the other trades around here. 
For example, the painters we usually work w/ carry wall plates around and know how to put them on the correct way in case they paint over something. Or we can leave a job where we haven't gotten to put the plates on and we can trust them to do it. They buy the plates out of they're own pocket. 
So that's what's "so".
All we have to do is make sure we look out for them in the little ways that we can too.
That's how we work around here makes a whole lot more sense instead of just getting in each other's ways or screwing the other guys over. 
It's called, "Professionalism".
So what's your deal?


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

painters putting on wall plates is unlicensed electrical work. If I were a union man, that would be a big no-no.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> We try to keep a good relationship w/ the other trades around here.
> For example, the painters we usually work w/ carry wall plates around and know how to put them on the correct way in case they paint over something. Or we can leave a job where we haven't gotten to put the plates on and we can trust them to do it. They buy the plates out of they're own pocket.
> So that's what's "so".
> All we have to do is make sure we look out for them in the little ways that we can too.
> ...


So a 6-month job may have a total of _one square foot_ of Sharpie marks.... scattered over thousands of square feet of floor space. And truth be told, if there's conduit to be painted, it's not going to be painted because for the artistic look.... it's gonna get painted to give it a utilitarian look or to simply make it all 'go away'.

I have yet to see a case of some high-falootin' designer looking at pipes and saying, "You know, that's darn good looking. Let's paint it and it will be just _smashing! _ But first, we gotta get rid of those little black marks_._"


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

tkb said:


> A black marker shows inexperience. :no:


That's just stupid


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> That's just stupid


Thanks for agreeing with me. :thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I simply put the conduit under my knee and give it a good tug, and I have a perfect 3-point saddle every time.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I simply put the conduit under my knee and give it a good tug, and I have a perfect 3-point saddle every time.



Fibber. Since when did you start installing raceways? :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Fibber. Since when did you start installing raceways? :laughing:


Ok, you got me. I install PVC everywhere because you can use pre-made fittings. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I simply put the conduit under my knee and give it a good tug, and I have a perfect 3-point saddle every time.


You remember when I had you do that with the 4" at WHOI?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> So what's your deal?


I don't know what Ken's deal is and I have been asking.:jester:

But it seems your deal is sweating the small stuff.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> You remember when I had you do that with the 4" at WHOI?


:001_huh: I don't actually, are you sure that wasn't one of the Vermont guys?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> :001_huh: I don't actually, are you sure that wasn't one of the Vermont guys?


You mean Larry, Darryl and Darryl?

They would have used explosives. :jester:


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

480sparky said:


> So a 6-month job may have a total of _one square foot_ of Sharpie marks.... scattered over thousands of square feet of floor space. And truth be told, if there's conduit to be painted, it's not going to be painted because for the artistic look.... it's gonna get painted to give it a utilitarian look or to simply make it all 'go away'.
> 
> I have yet to see a case of some high-falootin' designer looking at pipes and saying, "You know, that's darn good looking. Let's paint it and it will be just _smashing! _But first, we gotta get rid of those little black marks_._"


It's not about what some ?British? designer thinks. It's about what I think. And apparently every other electrician from cincinnati too... and the electricians that post they're conduit runs on here. 
I dunno, maybe you have to be good at running pipe to know what I'm talking about.
So tired of feeling like I'm having an idiotic conversation, I'm done with this thread it's going nowhere w/ all the hack talk.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I was told as a youngin to only use pencil on conduit. So thats what I do... Always have a pencil on me so it's not a big deal.


----------



## gottspeed (Mar 8, 2010)

*Bending pipe*

A long time ago I decided I was going to be good at bending pipe, so I took the five minutes to figure out how much I'd need to rotate the pipe for my second dot so it would be right over the arrow. I also start a pipe so the paper label is hidden installed. Matching fittings and strap hardware is a given. Its not about OCD its about pride of workmanship.

I also use my power factor trig to have pipes kick off a rack identically and land at pre-determined spacings on a wall, and an adjustable level to do rolling double offsets out of tight racks into strut mounted boxes where the pipes are too close together to just do a simple roll.

It took time in the beginning, but that's what my apprenticeship was for.

Now I get props at work for a pro install, and quick completion.

A lot of people look at a ticket as permission to work in a trade, and that is since the government administers the program. But all this stuff started in the old days as trade guilds, so even as modern day government property, we're artisans in the truest sense. So a good enough attitude leaves me feeling like I'm on a chain gang, not doing something nobody else can.

Just my two cents.


----------



## ROCKDOG (Sep 14, 2011)

*3 point saddle*

not a super xpert at them myself, but. . .

use the "saddle mark" or "teardrop mark" between the arrow and star. that mark represents the center of a 45. bend the 45. then use 22.5 on either side with the arrow. BUT you have to reverse the bender on either side of the center bend. whichever way you point the bender in relation to the center, you must match it on the other side. so if you point the arrow towards the center bend, then turn it around and do the same on the other side. point it away and you'll get a bigger rise on the saddle. I just kind of have to experiment whenever I need to make one but the reversing the shoe method is primo.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Big John said:


> If one of my guys stopped work to spend 10 minutes finding a pencil just because some electricians might rag on their Sharpie marks, I'd be irritated; that type of thinking shows an inability to see the bigger picture, and it would make me wonder what other trivial stuff they were wasting time over.
> 
> -John


Isn't this the truth. Who cares what you mark it with. I'm so tired of working with numb nuts that think their hokey way of building is the best and only way to do it.


----------



## SparkyinMontan (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, on my hardhat, I have two stickeybacks with zip ties on them, one holds a carpenters pencil, the other a sharpie. When I'm bending conduit, out comes the pencil, cutting, I use the sharpie. Makes my life easier. 

Aaron


----------



## RAHARRIS78 (Oct 13, 2011)

Why do you want to bend a 3 point saddle a 4 point looks better and pulls easier to plus leaves room for somebody else maybe you.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

I usually make the decision depending of if the pipe is going to be exposed or not, but I find 90 percent or more of the time I just use a pencil anyway because pencils have no caps to worry about. Then again my eyes are probably still a lot better than some of you older farts so I see pencil just fine and rub it off the pipe after. :jester:



RAHARRIS78 said:


> Why do you want to bend a 3 point saddle a 4 point looks better and pulls easier to plus leaves room for somebody else maybe you.


Why would you bust out a full 4 point if you're just going over say....another pipe? 3 points do have their place. I rarely if ever do a 22-45-22 though, usually 15-30-15 or less. It's no worse for pulling than a regular offset.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RAHARRIS78 said:


> Why do you want to bend a 3 point saddle a 4 point ....... pulls easier to........


How so?



RAHARRIS78 said:


> ......plus leaves room for somebody else maybe you.


How so?


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Good point, 480. I skimmed over that last line of his you quoted.

Piss poor planning maybe?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

rdr said:


> ........ I rarely if ever do a 45-22-45 though,..........


Wait........ what?!?!:001_huh:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Wait........ what?!?!:001_huh:


:laughing: I meant 22-45-22.....I don't always say what I mean:no:


----------

